# Prestige class: Chameleon



## Scratched_back (Jun 29, 2007)

Morning all!

I was trying to remember last night about a prestige class I'd read... somewhere. I'm fairly sure it was called _Chameleon_. Before I checked, I would've sworn blind it was in the Complete Adventurer, but it isn't.

It's essentially a class based around lying and deception, you gain abilities depending on which persona you're pretending to be for that day.

Anyone know where it's printed?


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 29, 2007)

Races of Destiny.  The book on humans, half-orcs, illumians, etc.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jun 29, 2007)

Lucky for you, the entire class is available on the Wizards web site!

http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/iw/20041210b

Cheers!


----------



## green slime (Jun 29, 2007)

Sounds like a perfect class for a changeling...


----------



## Scratched_back (Jun 29, 2007)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> Lucky for you, the entire class is available on the Wizards web site!
> 
> http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/iw/20041210b
> 
> Cheers!




Ahh excellent, even better! I can satisfy my rampany mind-wanderings even at work then!

I haven't really really thought too much about this class, but it looks fun. Not particularly powerful at first glance, but I was always of the opinion that options are power.

How many times has your party had its back to the wall and there's been a rallying cry of "_Check your sheets everyone... we must have something!_"

Has anyone had any experience playing this PrC?


----------



## Nifft (Jun 29, 2007)

I planned one out for a game that died young, so I never got to play it, but it looked great on paper.

Some awesome things:

- Access to any Divine spells (not just the ones on the Cleric list) -- look at the Adept list, but also the Paladin and Ranger lists

- Access to any item creation feat during down-time (just make sure your pre-Chameleon levels qualify you) -- I found that Cleric 1 + Practiced Spellcaster gets you access to Scribe Scroll, Craft Wand, Brew Potion, Craft Wondrous Item and Craft Magic Arms & Armor.

- Caster level can exceed character level! If your game ends at 16th level, you will have CL 20 -- and Chameleon is the only way to get this high a caster level. UMD + Staff = doooooom!

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Scratched_back (Jun 29, 2007)

Nifft said:
			
		

> - Access to any item creation feat during down-time (just make sure your pre-Chameleon levels qualify you) -- I found that Cleric 1 + Practiced Spellcaster gets you access to Scribe Scroll, Craft Wand, Brew Potion, Craft Wondrous Item and Craft Magic Arms & Armor.
> 
> - Caster level can exceed character level! If your game ends at 16th level, you will have CL 20 -- and Chameleon is the only way to get this high a caster level. UMD + Staff = doooooom!
> 
> Cheers, -- N




I hadn't even thought about the item creation aspect, in fact I only realised that it was a shiftable bonus feat when I re-read it half an hour ago. I guess I just dismissed it as a standard feat... you'd still need the skill point I guess to make it really worthwhile.

I must admit, you've lost me on the second bit there... how does that work then?


----------



## Nifft (Jun 29, 2007)

Scratched_back said:
			
		

> I hadn't even thought about the item creation aspect, in fact I only realised that it was a shiftable bonus feat when I re-read it half an hour ago. I guess I just dismissed it as a standard feat... you'd still need the skill point I guess to make it really worthwhile.



 Skill points?! To qualify for an Item Creation feat you need a caster level, not skill points. Chameleon caster level won't qualify you for any feat or PrC, so you need a "real" caster level. One level of Cleric + the feat Practiced Spellcaster will get you "real" caster level 5, which qualifies you for a lot of item creation feats.



			
				Scratched_back said:
			
		

> I must admit, you've lost me on the second bit there... how does that work then?



 Second bit = high caster level? Sure, your Chameleon spells are cast at twice your Chameleon level. So at character level 16, your Chameleon spells have caster level 20 (assuming your build was XXX 5 / Chameleon 10).

This means you can cast _greater dispel magic_ and have a very good chance to rip away opponent's effects. It also means that, relative to other casters your level, you have a free +4 to penetrate SR, and a +4 to resist having your effects dispelled. So you're a better self-buffer than most.

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Sound of Azure (Jun 29, 2007)

Adding to Nifft's suggestions, I had potential character planned out that took Ardent Dilettante _(Planar Handbook)_ levels to further increase the character's flexibility. Even if you take only one level, *every skill becomes a class skill for your character*, making Able Learner even more valuable for such a PC.

I used Bardic Sage and Cloistered Cleric (of Fharlanghn) levels. I figured a travel deity would approve of such a multiskilled and adaptable clergyman.


----------



## hazmat (Jun 29, 2007)

Would there be any synergy with the Factotum class?  They seem similar but use different mechanics.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 4, 2007)

I just wanted to know if there was an official clarification about the arcane casting---I assume it has arcane spell failure in armor for a chameleon as normal (though all their example PCs have armor)?


----------



## Diirk (Jul 4, 2007)

Nifft said:
			
		

> Second bit = high caster level? Sure, your Chameleon spells are cast at twice your Chameleon level. So at character level 16, your Chameleon spells have caster level 20 (assuming your build was XXX 5 / Chameleon 10).




I feel compelled to point out that XXX 5 / Chameleon 10 is character level 15


----------



## Nifft (Jul 4, 2007)

Diirk said:
			
		

> I feel compelled to point out that XXX 5 / Chameleon 10 is character level 15



I feel compelled to agree. Thanks! 

 -- N


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jul 4, 2007)

I actually played on not just planned it.

I went with Rogue1/Fighter3/Rogue1 as my start to the class.  I used Jack of all Trades and Able Learner so I could literally use any skill.  When I went into Chameleon I started with just fighter or mage or cleric depending on what I saw as the deficiency.  When I reached 5th level I started playing the dual as a Fighter Mage (Gish).  I used all kinds of buffs and wraithstrike (don't tell me it is broken I know it is but it sure was fun)

I think it may be interesting to go Duskblade 5/Chameleon 10  Very little arcane spell failure, you get to use a shield, and you can transfer spells through your sword.


----------

